# Colorado seminars



## AR15hunter (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey guys, saw this flyer posted in a store. Looks like there should be a lot of useful info here.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I see Tom Beaudette is gonna be there--- wouldn't mind see'in Tom again.

Too bad they didn't have the convention a week earlier. Aug. 31st is the start day of archery season in Colorado.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

catcapper said:


> I see Tom Beaudette is gonna be there--- wouldn't mind see'in Tom again.
> 
> Too bad they didn't have the convention a week earlier. Aug. 31st is the start day of archery season in Colorado.
> 
> awprint:


Yup, I agree, would be cool to go to but I've got a date with elk that weekend.!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I think I'm going to try and go this year seeing I'm not going to make the Colorado Bowhunter's Jamboree.


----------



## AR15hunter (Nov 15, 2011)

I too have a date with a screaming bull elk, but we all know they wont be talking in August, seems all they want to do is eat mushrooms. I just hope I dont get stood up in mid September.


----------



## cocoyote (May 2, 2011)

Would not miss it for the world, count me in. Wonder if bouncy ball Gates will remember me.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like I'm gonna be build'in 5-6 extendable cable skin'in rigs ( mount in pickup receiver hitch) and be head'in up to the rendezvous after all. Hope to see some of you guys/gals down there.

awprint:


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Do you have a picture of one of these rigs catcapper?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll post some pictures of the next one I build. They are usually gone in a day or two when folks around know I have one for sale.lol.

I have a "new" design for a travel'in hide clamp which will keep the skin'in area at a comfortable height.

And yes--- I'll put a couple up for grabs here on PT in a while.

awprint:


----------

